# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Περιορισμος Ορεξης - Καταπολέμηση πείνας

## manosvdm

Βρε παιδια καλησπερα αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα
κατεβηκα απο τα 120 κιλα στα 94 μεσα σε 6 μηνες
ολα αυτα με το βιβλιου του tom venuto
φυσικα και ειμαι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος
Οστοχος φυσικα ειναι η υγεια η φυσικη κατασταση και η ομορφια στο σωμα
το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω φτασει στο 25% λιπος απο 36-38 που ειμουν(θελω το 15-18 σε πρωτη φαση)
Ομως τωρα που νοιωθω οτι εχω αρχιζει ναγραφω κατι πανω μου νοιωθω οτι γθνετε κατι λαθος
Καταρψην τρωω 6 γευματα τα τελευταια 3 ειναι μονο fibrus υδατανθρακας με ω3 και πρωτεινη
ενα απο τα δυο τελευταια γευματα ειναι μετα απο βαρη
καi δυστηχος πεφτει με υδατανθρακα fibrus που ειανι πολυ χαμηλοσ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ινσουλινη

πρεπει να συνεχισω ετσι;
η πρεπει μετα την προπονηση το γευμα  να εχει και λιγο simple υδατανθρακα(αυτο δεν θα επηρεασει την καυση λιπους μου)
υποψη οτι βαρη γινονται μονο το βραδυ αναγκαστηκα και συνηθως πριν το τελευταιο γευμα

 :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

τις απαντησεις τις εχεις μονος σου...τι ρωτας..?
ναι να τα αλλαξεις αυτα που σε προβληματιζουν...
και διαβασε και κανα αλλο βιβλιο..μην κολας μονο σε μια αποψη...

----------


## savage

και εγω νομιζω πως μετα την προπονηση,μπορεις να φας 60-70 γραμ απλου υδατανθρακα.Εχω διαβασει κ αρθρο του Charles Glass που λεει πως το σωμα χρειαζεται απλο υδατανθρακα μετα την προπονηση,ακομα κ αν αυτη ειναι βραδυ.Το σωμα δεν ξερει αν ειναι βραδυ η πρωι.Ξερει οτι του λειπει γλυκογονο,για να αρχισει η αναρρωση των μυων.
Αν δε θες να αυξηθει η συνολικη του ποσοτητα,μπορεις να την αφαιρεσεις απο αλλο γευμα.πχ απο το 2ο η 3ο γευμα της μερας :01. Wink:

----------


## thegravijia

> και εγω νομιζω πως μετα την προπονηση,μπορεις να φας 60-70 γραμ απλου υδατανθρακα.Εχω διαβασει κ αρθρο του Charles Glass που λεει πως το σωμα χρειαζεται απλο υδατανθρακα μετα την προπονηση,ακομα κ αν αυτη ειναι βραδυ*.Το σωμα δεν ξερει αν ειναι βραδυ η πρωι*.Ξερει οτι του λειπει γλυκογονο,για να αρχισει η αναρρωση των μυων.
> Αν δε θες να αυξηθει η συνολικη του ποσοτητα,μπορεις να την αφαιρεσεις απο αλλο γευμα.πχ απο το 2ο η 3ο γευμα της μερας


  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manosvdm

Υδατάνθρακες 

Περίοδος όγκου: 1.1 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας. 50% προερχόμενα από γλυκόζη και 50% προερχόμενα από μαλτοδεξτρίνη 

Π.χ. για 80 κιλά άπαχης μάζας, αντιστοιχούν 88 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων (44γρ γλυκόζης και 44 γραμμάρια μαλτοδεξτρίνης) 

Περίοδος γράμμωσης: 0.55 γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας. 50% προερχόμενα από γλυκόζη και 50% προερχόμενα από μαλτοδεξτρίνη 


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΟΔΗΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΛΙΠΟΔΙΑΛΥΣΗΣ 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 25% ΣΤΟ 20 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ 2 ΦΕΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΥΣΠΟΡΟ 50 ΓΡ=25 ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ 20ΓΡ ΜΕΛΙ=17 ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ
ΚΑΙ 40ΓΡ WHEY ISOLATE ΣΕ ΝΕΡΟ

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 350ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ

----------


## manosvdm

[[Μέλι "εναντίον" ζάχαρης ]] 

Σήμερα αναγνωρίζεται ότι η χρησιμοποίηση της κοινής ζάχαρης αποβαίνει σε βάρος της υγείας του ανθρώπου (Caillas 1971). Οι πολυάριθμες χημικές επεξεργασίες, το παρατεταμένο βράσιμο του χυμού, νεκρώνουν και απομακρύνουν όλα τα επιθυμητά συστατικά. Η ζάχαρη είναι δύσπεπτη, ερεθιστική τροφή που εξαντλεί το νευρικό σύστημα και προικίζει τον οργανισμό με ευπάθεια σε πολλά νοσήματα. Το 1912 ο διευθυντής του νοσοκομείου Bravannes της Γαλλίας, ιατρός Paul Cartov, έγραψε στο βιβλίο του ότι μια από τις τρεις <φονικές τροφές> είναι η ζάχαρη. Αντίθετα με τη ζάχαρη, το μέλι είναι βιολογικό προϊόν, που παρασκευάζουν οι μέλισσες από τους χυμούς των φυτών μέσω του νέκταρος των άνθεων ή των μελιτοεκκρίσεων. Είναι μια φυσική τροφή που δεν δέχεται καμία επεξεργασία και αποτελείται από πολλά συστατικά που στο σύνολό τους ξεπερνούν τα 180 (White 1979). Τα απλά και σύνθετα ζάχαρα του μελιού, τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία, τα λιπαρά και οργανικά οξέα, τα αμινοξέα, οι αρωματικές ουσίες, τα αντιβιοτικά, οι βιταμίνες, τα ένζυμα και τα άλλα συστατικά που συνυπάρχουν στο μέλι και η οργανική τους διασύνδεση του προσδίδουν μοναδικές ιδιότητες. Ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός παρομοιάζεται με μηχανή που ενέργειά της είναι η ζάχαρη. Το μέλι είναι εκλεκτή καύσιμη ύλη της ανθρώπινης μηχανής και κατώτερη η βιομηχανική ζάχαρη. Το μόνο κοινό γνώρισμα της ζάχαρης και του μελιού είναι η προέλευσή τους, που και για τα δύο κατά βάση είναι ο φυτικός χυμός. Το μέλι ωστόσο παραμένει ένα αγνό, φυσικό, ανεπεξέργαστο προϊόν ενώ η ζάχαρη ένα προϊόν βιομηχανικής και χημικής επεξεργασίας. Η ραφιναρισμένη ζάχαρη αποτελείται αποκλειστικά από σουκρόζη, ενώ αυτή περιέχεται στο μέλι συνήθως σε πολύ μικρές αναλογίες που δε ξεπερνούν το 10%. Η συχνή κατανάλωση ζάχαρης οδηγεί σε διαβήτη, έλκη του στομάχου, σε πυώδη αμυγδαλίτιδα, στη συντόμευση της νεότητας και γενικά στην κατάρρευση της υγείας. Η συχνή χρησιμοποίηση μελιού δίνει δύναμη και ευεξία στον οργανισμό. Βοηθά τη λειτουργία των ενδοκρινών αδένων του οργανισμού και τον ελαττωματικό μεταβολισμό, ρυθμίζει τη λειτουργία του εντέρου και βοηθά στο να αντιμετωπιστεί η δυσκοιλιότητα. Είναι δυναμωτικό και καταπραϋντικό. Από τα συστατικά του μελιού, τα ζάχαρα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο απλά γι' αυτό και αφομοιώνεται γρήγορα και αποτελεί μία άμεση πηγή ενέργειας για παιδιά, αθλητές, εγκύους, αρρώστους. Η γλυκόζη που περιέχει το μέλι είναι το πιο σημαντικό ζάχαρο για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, γιατί δίνει θέρμανση και ενέργεια. Είναι η μόνη μορφή ζαχάρου που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τους μυς. Η γλυκόζη, από το μέλι, περνά πολύ γρήγορα και άμεσα στον οργανισμό. Ένας υγιής άνθρωπος χρησιμοποιεί 200-400 γρ. γλυκόζης την ημέρα, που για να αξιοποιηθούν σωστά χρειάζεται να ενωθούν με φώσφορο (Herold, 1970). Το μέλι υπερέχει ως μορφή γλυκόζης γιατί περιέχει στη σύστασή του και φωσφορικά άλατα. Η φρουκτόζη είναι το ζάχαρο με την περισσότερη συγκέντρωση στο μέλι και ακολουθεί άλλον δρόμο από τη γλυκόζη στον οργανισμό ανεξάρτητο από την ινσουλίνη. Δε χρησιμοποιείται άμεσα ως έχει, αλλά μετατρέπεται στο ήπαρ σε γλυκογόνο και αποθηκεύεται για να χρησιμοποιηθεί αργότερα από τον οργανισμό, σε περίπτωση ζήτησης ενέργειας. Τα ζάχαρα του μελιού συγκριτικά με την κοινή ζάχαρη εμπορίου παρουσιάζουν την εξής διαφορά, η οποία είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική για την υγεία μας: Η φρουκτόζη του μελιού απορροφάται στο αίμα με ενεργητική απορρόφηση (active transport). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ειδικοί μεταφορείς που βρίσκονται στην επιφάνεια των κυττάρων των λαχνών του εντερικού σωλήνα, συλλαμβάνουν τα μόρια της φρουκτόζης και τα μεταφέρουν μέσα στα κύτταρα, την αφήνουν και επιστρέφουν για να πάρουν άλλη. Έτσι, η ταχύτητα απορρόφησης της φρουκτόζης καθορίζεται βασικά από τη διαθεσιμότητα χημικού μεταφορέα, γίνεται με βραδύτερο ρυθμό και δεν προκαλεί υπερδιέγερση για τη παραγωγή ινσουλίνης. Αντίθετα, η απορρόφηση κοινής ζάχαρης μετά τη πέψη της, γίνεται μέσω ώσμωσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η γλυκόζη εισέρχεται με ταχύτητα και υψηλή συγκέντρωση στη ροή του αίματος, ο οργανισμός <φορτώνεται> ξαφνικά και αυτό προκαλεί την άμεση παραγωγή ινσουλίνης από το πάγκρεας για το <καύσιμο> των ζαχάρων. Παράλληλα η υψηλή συγκέντρωση γλυκόζης στο αίμα, αποτέλεσμα κατανάλωσης ζάχαρης, προκαλεί την επιτάχυνση του μηχανισμού της γλυκοζιλίωσης, δηλαδή της δημιουργίας συμπλοκών γλυκόζης και προτεϊνών. Τα σύμπλοκα αυτά, στη συνέχεια καθιζάνουν στα αγγεία του ανθρώπινου σώματος δημιουργώντας σκληρύνσεις. Η σκλήρυνση αυτή, γνωστή ως “αρτηριοσκλήρυνση”, είναι αιτία για πολλά προβλήματα υγείας, όπως εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια, καρδιακές προσβολές, στηθάγχη, άτονα έλκη, άνοια και άλλα (Σταθόπουλος, 1993). Σύμφωνα με τον ιατρό Σταθόπουλο, τα ζάχαρα του μελιού δεν προκαλούν γλυκοζιλίωση όχι μόνο γιατί δε δίνουν υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις γλυκόζης στο αίμα, αλλά και γιατί τα ελέυθερα αμινοξέα τα οποία περιέχει το προϊόν διέρχονται αμέσως τι επιθήλιο του εντέρου και παρεμποδίζουν το μηχανισμό της γλυκοζιλίωσης. 


ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΑ 10-15ΓΡ ΜΕΛΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ MUST

----------


## manosvdm

Θα ηθελα να συμβουλευτω την γνωμη σας για το δικο προγραμμα
σας παραθετω δυο εικονες που δειχνουν την ημερησια διατροφη μου
1ημερα carb up
2-3 ημερες lower carb ,lower  calories

ΩΡΕΣ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΩΝ 0700, 0930, 1230, 1530, 1900, 2130
*ZIG*


*ZAG*

----------


## Littlejohn

Καταρχάς, υποθέτω ότι κάνεις κόψιμο (κάψιμο λίπους, γράμμωση) έτσι?

Με βάση το παραπάνω, το μενού σου είναι κατ`εμέ λίγο προβληματικό και θέλει ρετουσάρισμα...

Ας τα πάρουμε απ`την αρχή...
Θερμιδικά, πιστεύω ότι τις χαμηλές μέρες έχεις βάλει (ίσως) πολλές. Σιγουρέψου για τις θερμίδες συντηρήσεως σου και από εκεί κόψε ένα 25%-35%. Με βάση τα στοιχεία που διάβασα στο log σου, οι χαμηλές σου πρέπει να παίζουν γύρω στις 1800-2000 θερμίδες την ημέρα...
Η υψηλή σου ημέρα και αυτή είναι λίγο υψηλή σε θερμίδες, αλλά αυτή σε παίρνει να την αφήσεις ως έχει...

Ποσοστιαία και μιας και κάνεις low-high διατροφή που έχει στόχο την ανακύκλωση των υδατανθράκων, οι χαμηλές σου ημέρες πρέπει να περιέχουν λιγότερους υδατάνθρακες. Της τάξης του 25%-35% επί του συνόλου, με το 35% να είναι το μέγιστο ποσοστό.
Η υψηλή ημέρα έχει σαν στόχο το carb load, πέρα απο τις θερμίδες και καλό είναι να πας τους υδατάνθρακες κοντά στο 50-55%...

Επίσης ανέβασε τα λίπη και την πρωτείνη σου τις χαμηλές ημέρες και κατέβασε τα την υψηλή...

Κάποιες άλλες γενικές παρατηρήσεις είναι:

Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά μη επεξεργασμένοι ινώδεις υδατάνθρακες, δηλαδή πράσινα λαχανικά (σούπερ σημαντικό για κάψιμο λίπος). Ο αρακάς που βάζεις πάει περισσότερο προς άμυλα.

Στα βραδινά σου γεύματα, απέφευγε απλούς υδατάνθρακες, όπως τα φρούτα (φόρτωσε τα με πράσινα λαχανικά / σαλάτες), τα πολλά λάδια και τα άμυλα. 

Τα προ-προπονητικά και μετά-προπονητικά σου γεύματα, γενικά είναι σε καλές γραμμές. Εγώ όμως, θα κατέβαζα και άλλο τον υδατάνθρακα. Μισή- μια μπανάνα ή λίγο ρύζι, είναι αρκετά για να ισορροπήσεις τα επίπεδα του γλυκογόνου.

Αυτά... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## manosvdm

ευχαριστω πολυ για την διαθεση σου και την  αποψη σου
οσο αφορα τον αρακα  ηταν τυχαια μερα σημερα

απο σαλατες καθημερινα εκτος αυτην που σου εστειλα περιεχει 
μπροκολο, παντζαρι, χορτα, μαρουλια(σιγουρα στο τελευταιο γευμα) και σιγουρα στο 3 γευμα

απλα επειδη ειμαι μετα απο μηνες απωλειας  30 κιλων δεν ειμαι διατεθημενος να ξανακατεβω τοσο χαμηλα στους υδατανθρακες αμεσα (τουλαχιστων για 1 μηνα ακομα)
μην ξεχνας οτι ακομα δεν βρισκομε σε κανα επιπεδο BODYBUILDING μιας και το λιπος ειναι γυρω στο 24% και ειμαι 94κιλα με 174 υψος


ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΑΛΑΤΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΑ ΓΕΥΜΑΤΑ 0930 ΚΑΙ 1230 ΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΚ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ.

επειδη τα 15γρ μελι με 40 κουακερ ειναι αγαπημενος συνδιασμος θεωρεις οτι ειναι το much για μεταπροπονητικο το βραδυ (δυστηχος)

----------


## Machiavelli

Με κάλυψε ο Littlejohn. Αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι πρόγραμμα (εννοώ εφαρμογή υπολογιστή όχι ευρέως γνωστή) ή το έφτιαξες σε κάνα Excel;
Το μετραπροπονητικό που λες είναι γύρω στα 40 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα, για γράμμωση θέλουμε 0.55*κιλά άπαχης μάζας, οπότε 71,5*0.55=39,3 και αν σκεφτούμε και ότι η βρώμη δεν είναι απλός υδατάνθρακας, νομίζω πως δεν είναι too much.

----------


## manosvdm

einai to fitday software εκδοση 1 με τεραστια βιβλιοθηκη τροφων
απιστευτες στατιστικες, τρομερο ελεγχο και καταγραφη δραστηριοτητων
θεωρω οτι εχει απιστευτη ακριβεια σε αυτα που λεει

με βοηθησε στην διαδρομη των 30 κιλων καθε μερα και εχει γινει ενα εργαλειο που δεν κανω τιποτα χωρις αυτο. ΤΟ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ.

και οσο αφορα τις ινες που μου ειπατε προσπαθω να εχω πανω απο 30γρ ημερησιως συνηθος εχω 40-45 γρ.

αλωστε δεν μενω και μονος, εχω μια γυναικα και ενα παιδι που δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να ζουν με τα τοξικα αερια των φυτικων ινων.(ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ 40 γρ απλα οταν ειναι πανω απο 50 δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για καποιον ανθρωπο που βρισκετε σε κοσμο συνεχεια)Θα σε παρουν χαμπαρι καποια στιγμη.

ΑΝ θελετε να δειτε περισσοτερες εικονες απο το fitday μπορω να σας ενεβασω καποιες.

ειναι τρομερο οταν γυριζεις πισω για να δεις τι εκανες λαθος και δεν πετυχε ο στοχος(τρομερο εργαλειο το fitday)
υπαρχουν και αλλα αλλα εγω αυτο βρηκα μπροστα μου τοτε και το συνηθισα

----------


## sctp

Λοιπον Μανο,γνωμη μου τις low μερες ανεβασε υδατανθρακες στο πρωινο(ανεβαζοντας την ποσοτητα της βρωμης-αllbran,περιπου 90-100carbs) και ανεβασε λιγο και τους μεταπροπονητικους(παλι απο συνθετους υδατ. γυρω στα 90-100γρ)πιστευω δεν θα εχεις ιδιαιτερο προβλημα να το κρατησεις και δε θα νιωσεις οτι κανεις low-carb διατροφη.Τωρα τις μερες που ανεβαζεις,θα μπορουσες η να βαλεις και αλλους υδατανθρακες στο μεταπροπονητικο η φαε λιγους πριν την προπονηση.Στις λιγες θερμιδες που που σου εβγαλα,θα ανεβαζα λιγο τα λιπαρα απο κανενα αυγο.Με το να εχεις υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση να ξερεις οτι επιβραδυνεις αρκετα την απωλεια λιπους. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Machiavelli

Το κατέβασα ήδη, πολύ καλό. Σε ευχαριστώ.
sctp μα το cardio το κάνει πρωί με άδειο στομάχι.

----------


## manosvdm

Με το να εχεις υδατανθρακες πριν την προπονηση να ξερεις οτι επιβραδυνεις αρκετα την απωλεια λιπους

αυτο το κραταω και το μελετεαω αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ οι υδανθρακες που μου λες , αλλωστε δεν νοιωθω οτι τους χρειαζομαι ειδικα τις μερες που δεν εχω βαρη  :02. Welcome:

----------


## manosvdm

> Το κατέβασα ήδη, πολύ καλό. Σε ευχαριστώ.
> sctp μα το cardio το κάνει πρωί με άδειο στομάχι.


θα παθεις πλακα αμα το χρησιμοπιησεις ενα μηνα και καταγραψεις οτι τρως

εγω γυρναω 3 μηνες πισω να δω καποια στοιχεια βλεπω τα λαθη μου και κοιταω μπροστα μετα

----------


## Xefteris

> Βγαλε θερμιδες συντηρησης και αφαιρεσε απο αυτες 250 θερμιδες για να χανεις αργα και σταθερα.Αν μειωσεις παρα πολυ θα ριξεις τον μεταβολισμο σου και μπορει να μην χανεις κιολας.Εγω παντος με 3200 θερμιδες/μερα και πειναω


Tωρα αυτά για μένα είναι κινέζικα, το ψάρι είναι τυχαίο σαν αβαταρ? Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

_Για τους άνδρες ισχύει:

ΒΜ= 66+13.7*βάρος+5*ύψος-6.8*ηλικία

Για τις γυναίκες ισχύει:

ΒΜ=655+9.6*βάρος+1.8*ύψος-4.7*ηλικία

Οι συντελεστές δραστηριότητας είναι κοινοί και για τα δύο φύλα και δίνονται ως εξής:

-καθιστική ζωή : 1.2(καθόλου γυμναστική)
-ελαφρά δραστηριότητα : 1.375(ελαφρά γυμναστική 1-3 φορές/εβδ.)
-μέτρια δραστηριότητα : 1.55(μέτρια γυμναστική 3-5 φορές/εβδ.)
-υψηλή δραστηριότητα : 1.725(έντονη γυμναστική 6-7 φορές/εβδ.)


Για να υπολογίσουμε τώρα τις θερμίδες συντήρησης μιάς γυναίκας με:

-ηλικία 30 ετών
-βάρος 60 κιλών
-ύψος 170 εκατοστ.
-συντελεστή δραστηριότητας = 1,55

Θα έχουμε:

ΒΜ=655+9.6*60+1.8*170-4.7*30=1396

Άρα οι θερμίδες συντήρησης θα είναι: 1396*1.55=2164 cal_

Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια πες μου...απ οτι σου βγάλει αφαίρεσε 250 - 300 θερμιδες για να κάνεις δίαιτα.Και κοίτα να έχεις: 2-3 επι το βαρος σου σε πρωτεϊνη,και τα υπόλοιπα μοιρασε τα σε υδατάνθρακες και λίπη,απλώς κοίταξε να έχεις και λιγα λιπη,γιατι αλλιως θα νιωθεις συνεχεια πεινα.Τα λιπη απ οσο ξερω δινουν κορεσμο.

----------


## tolis93

εγω πιστευω αυτο σου βγαζει ενα κατα μεσο ορο μεταβολισμο.για εμενα υπολογισε τι ετρωγες οταν εμενες σε σταθερο βαρος.και απο αυτο αφεραισε 250 θερμιδες.
υποψη οτι οι τυποι αυτοι δε μετρανε ποσοστα.γιατι αν ειμαι 80 κιλα με 10% λιπος και 80 κιλα με 20% λιπος καιω τελειως αλλα νουμερα

----------


## Xefteris

> _Για τους άνδρες ισχύει:
> 
> ΒΜ= 66+13.7*βάρος+5*ύψος-6.8*ηλικία
> 
> Για τις γυναίκες ισχύει:
> 
> ΒΜ=655+9.6*βάρος+1.8*ύψος-4.7*ηλικία
> 
> Οι συντελεστές δραστηριότητας είναι κοινοί και για τα δύο φύλα και δίνονται ως εξής:
> ...



Moυ έβγαλε 2787 για να χάσω! Με τόσα δεν χάνω με την καμία, ίσως σε μερικά χρόνια  :02. Shock:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Τι να σου πω....μήπως έχεις ρίξει το μεταβολισμό σου με τις θερμίδες που παίρνεις οι οποίες είναι λίγες και έχεις ρίξει τις καύσεις σου και έτσι δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός σου;Μήπως αν ανέβαζες σιγά-σιγά,βδομάδα με βδομάδα τις θερμίδες είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;Πόσες θερμίδες παίρνεις ημερησίως;

----------


## Xefteris

> Τι να σου πω....μήπως έχεις ρίξει το μεταβολισμό σου με τις θερμίδες που παίρνεις οι οποίες είναι λίγες και έχεις ρίξει τις καύσεις σου και έτσι δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός σου;Μήπως αν ανέβαζες σιγά-σιγά,βδομάδα με βδομάδα τις θερμίδες είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;Πόσες θερμίδες παίρνεις ημερησίως;


Γιαννη μου δεν τις μετράω αλλά δεν είναι πάνω από 1.600 (το πολύ).

----------


## tolis93

> Γιαννη μου δεν τις μετράω αλλά δεν είναι πάνω από 1.600 (το πολύ).


ειναι υπερβολικα λιγες.πηγαινε τες στις 2000 για εμενα και αναλογα κινεισαι. μη ψαρωσεις αν ανεβει αποτομα η ζυγαρια η κολλησει.θα υπαρχει κατακρατηση υγρων.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

!Με άσκηση 1600 θερμίδες είναι υπερβολικά λίγες!Εγώ τρώω τις διπλάσιες από σένα.(και πεινάω -.-) Εγώ πιστεύω οτι συμβαίνει αυτό που σου είπα.Ο οργανισμός σου έχει ρίξει τις καύσεις όσο μπορεί για να μην χάνεις κιλά γιατί δεν του δίνεις ενέργεια.

----------


## Xefteris

Πρωινο: 3 κουταλιες μουσλι με άπαχο γάλα ή 2 φέτες ολικής με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα

Σνακ 11.00: Μπανάνα ή μηλαράκι ή Τοστ ολικής με τυρί με λίγα λιπαρα.

Πρόπονηση στις 12.00, στο καπάκι ένα gatorade.

Μεσημέρι 2.30: 2 ή 3 μπιφτέκια και σαλάτα με μία κσ λάδι και μία φέτα ολικής *+ μία μπουνιά ρύζι καστανό*

Σνακ 17.00: *1 μπιφτέκι και σαλάτα με λάδι* ή τι άλλο (όχι τόνο, έχει μια περιουσία πιά)?

Βράδυ 20.00: Γιαούρτι 2%+μηλαρακι

Πριν από ύπνο? Γάλα? Φρούτο

Ξαναβάζω το διαιτολόγιο και θέλω τη βοήθειά σας. *Να βάλω κανα βραστό αυγό?*
Στα μαύρο έχω κάνει αλλαγες. Αναλογίες 1.90-94κιλά. 3 φορες την εβδομάδα gym, 30 λεπτά ελειπτικό και 1.5 ώρα βάρη.

----------


## tolis93

> Πρωινο: 3 κουταλιες μουσλι με άπαχο γάλα ή 2 φέτες ολικής με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα
> 
> Σνακ 11.00: Μπανάνα ή μηλαράκι ή Τοστ ολικής με τυρί με λίγα λιπαρα.
> 
> Πρόπονηση στις 12.00, στο καπάκι ένα gatorade.
> 
> Μεσημέρι 2.30: 2 ή 3 μπιφτέκια και σαλάτα με μία κσ λάδι και μία φέτα ολικής *+ μία μπουνιά ρύζι καστανό*
> 
> Σνακ 17.00: *1 μπιφτέκι και σαλάτα με λάδι* ή τι άλλο (όχι τόνο, έχει μια περιουσία πιά)?
> ...


καλα ηλια αντιπαρεχομαι ποσες τρως εσυ διοτι δεν εχετε την ιδια ηλικια με τον ξεφτερη απο εδω οποτε ουτε ιδιες καυσεις...
για εμενα βγαλε το γκειτορειντ και παρε πρωτεινη εκεινη την ωρα.θα σου ρθει και ΠΟΛΥ φθηνοτερα. το απογευμα μπορεις να κανεις κ μια ομελετα με ασπραδια και κανα κροκο.γιατι πολυ μπιφτεκι τρως  :01. Mr. Green: 
το βραδυ βαλε κοτοπουλο η ψαρακι με πρασιναδα για μενα και πριν τον υπνο βαλε το γιαουρτι θα σε βοηθησει κ να ανεβασεις λιγο τις θερμιδες σου και θα παρεις λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη

----------


## Xefteris

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοηθειά σας.

----------


## Xefteris

> καλα ηλια αντιπαρεχομαι ποσες τρως εσυ διοτι δεν εχετε την ιδια ηλικια με τον ξεφτερη απο εδω οποτε ουτε ιδιες καυσεις...
> για εμενα βγαλε το γκειτορειντ και παρε πρωτεινη εκεινη την ωρα.θα σου ρθει και ΠΟΛΥ φθηνοτερα. το απογευμα μπορεις να κανεις κ μια ομελετα με ασπραδια και κανα κροκο.γιατι πολυ μπιφτεκι τρως 
> το βραδυ βαλε κοτοπουλο η ψαρακι με πρασιναδα για μενα και πριν τον υπνο βαλε το γιαουρτι θα σε βοηθησει κ να ανεβασεις λιγο τις θερμιδες σου και θα παρεις λιγο παραπανω πρωτεινη


Μάλλον θα χτυπήσω την ομελέτα που λες και το κοτοπουλο το βράδυ. Γιατί  να κόψω το gatorade αφού διάβασα ότι μετα από την προπόνηση πρέπει να πινουμε γλυκόζη?

----------


## tolis93

> Μάλλον θα χτυπήσω την ομελέτα που λες και το κοτοπουλο το βράδυ. Γιατί  να κόψω το gatorade αφού διάβασα ότι μετα από την προπόνηση πρέπει να πινουμε γλυκόζη?


επισης θα διαβασεις οτι και μονο η πρωτεινη κανει μια χαρα αναπληρωση γλυκογωνου μετα τη προπονηση.
ειναι πιο σημαντικη η προ-προπονητικη διατροφη παρα η μετα βασικα
απλα και με μια l-carnitine και 1 scoop πρωτεινη εισαι οκ.η μονο με πρωτεινη αρχοντας εισαι. τις θερμιδες που εχει μπορεις καλιστα να τις παρεις απο μια γλυκοπατατα μετα τη προπονηση.καλυτερο πιστευω

----------


## Xefteris

> επισης θα διαβασεις οτι και μονο η πρωτεινη κανει μια χαρα αναπληρωση γλυκογωνου μετα τη προπονηση.
> ειναι πιο σημαντικη η προ-προπονητικη διατροφη παρα η μετα βασικα
> απλα και με μια l-carnitine και 1 scoop πρωτεινη εισαι οκ.η μονο με πρωτεινη αρχοντας εισαι. τις θερμιδες που εχει μπορεις καλιστα να τις παρεις απο μια γλυκοπατατα μετα τη προπονηση.καλυτερο πιστευω


Μπααα πρωτεϊνες σε σκόνες και τέτοια δεν πρόκειται να πάρω.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Δεν είναι κάτι κακό.Απλά συμπλήρωμα διατροφής είναι.Απλή πρωτεΐνη σα να έτρωγες φαΐ.Τίποτα παραπάνω.Καλή συνέχεια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Xefteris

> Δεν είναι κάτι κακό.Απλά συμπλήρωμα διατροφής είναι.Απλή πρωτεΐνη σα να έτρωγες φαΐ.Τίποτα παραπάνω.Καλή συνέχεια


Δεν ειπα ότι είναι κακό Γιάννη μου, το ξέρω ότι είναι συμπλήρωμα απλά προτιμώ το φαγάκι μου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ααα νόμιζα ότι νομίζεις ότι είναι τίποτα κακό και γι΄αυτό δεν θέλεις  :01. Razz:  
Όντος σαν το φαγάκι τίποτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Xefteris

> Ααα νόμιζα ότι νομίζεις ότι είναι τίποτα κακό και γι΄αυτό δεν θέλεις  
> Όντος σαν το φαγάκι τίποτα


 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Παιδιά κάτι δνε πάει καλά..δεν ξέρω.Ανάμεσα στα διαστήματα γευμάτων νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη πείνα!.Κάποια στιγμή ήθελα να φάω οτι βρώ μπροστά μου!!! :02. Shock: 
Τρωω νομιζω υπερθερμιδικά η ισοθερμιδικα(θα διξει),και πεινάω πολύ γρήγορα μετά απ το γεύμα.Λες και το φαγητό δεν μένει στο στομάχι μου...μετά από μισή ώρα το νιώθω πάλι άδειο!Σήμερα έφαγα 3200 και κάτι θερμίδες και πραγματικά με δυσκολία κρατήθηκα να μην φαω παραπάνω!Δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει...έχω κάνει δίαιτα στο παρελθόν,και έχασα 30 κιλά και τέτοια πείνα ποτέ δεν είχα!Και να φανταστείτε όταν έκανα δίαιτα έπαιρα ~2000 θερμίδες!Και τώρα με 3200 δεν την παλεύω.Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω για την υπολοιπη ζωή μου έτσι...γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;Δηλαδή που να θέλω να πάω και σε δίαιτα κιόλας.Δηλαδή κάθομαι,και πχ τυχαίνει να δω κάτι με φαϊ και τρέχουν τα σάλια μου...τέτοια κατάσταση.Τρωω,χορταίνω και αν για κανα μισάωρο και μετα θελω παλι!Και δεν ειναι να πεις οτι ειναι μετρια πεινα...ειναι λες και δεν τρώω!Τι διάολο έγκυος είμαι;  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Xefteris

Αχαχα join the club Γιαννάκο? Άσε και είναι η TV γεμάτη εκπομπές μαγειρικής και σε βαράνε αλύπητα.

----------


## CapoFighter

> Παιδιά κάτι δνε πάει καλά..δεν ξέρω.Ανάμεσα στα διαστήματα γευμάτων νιώθω πολύ μεγάλη πείνα!.Κάποια στιγμή ήθελα να φάω οτι βρώ μπροστά μου!!!
> Τρωω νομιζω υπερθερμιδικά η ισοθερμιδικα(θα διξει),και πεινάω πολύ γρήγορα μετά απ το γεύμα.Λες και το φαγητό δεν μένει στο στομάχι μου...μετά από μισή ώρα το νιώθω πάλι άδειο!Σήμερα έφαγα 3200 και κάτι θερμίδες και πραγματικά με δυσκολία κρατήθηκα να μην φαω παραπάνω!Δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει...έχω κάνει δίαιτα στο παρελθόν,και έχασα 30 κιλά και τέτοια πείνα ποτέ δεν είχα!Και να φανταστείτε όταν έκανα δίαιτα έπαιρα ~2000 θερμίδες!Και τώρα με 3200 δεν την παλεύω.Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω για την υπολοιπη ζωή μου έτσι...γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;Δηλαδή που να θέλω να πάω και σε δίαιτα κιόλας.Δηλαδή κάθομαι,και πχ τυχαίνει να δω κάτι με φαϊ και τρέχουν τα σάλια μου...τέτοια κατάσταση.Τρωω,χορταίνω και αν για κανα μισάωρο και μετα θελω παλι!Και δεν ειναι να πεις οτι ειναι μετρια πεινα...ειναι λες και δεν τρώω!Τι διάολο έγκυος είμαι;


Τρωγε αργα .... αν περιμενεις το ρολοι να περασουν οι 2.5 ωρες για να ξαναφας και μολις περασει το λεπτο ξεκινας και χλαπακιαζεις το φαι σου ειναι λογικο. Τουλαχιστον αν αυτο κανεις, αλλιως η κλασσικη συμβουλη να τρως φυτικες ινες.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Αχαχα join the club Γιαννάκο? Άσε και είναι η TV γεμάτη εκπομπές μαγειρικής και σε βαράνε αλύπητα


Λοιπόν σήμερα που η μέρα ήταν γεμάτη,μια χαρά!Δεν προλαβαίνω να πεινάσω!Αλλά τα Σαββατοκύριακα δεν παλεύεται!




> Τρωγε αργα .... αν περιμενεις το ρολοι να περασουν οι 2.5 ωρες για να ξαναφας και μολις περασει το λεπτο ξεκινας και χλαπακιαζεις το φαι σου ειναι λογικο. Τουλαχιστον αν αυτο κανεις, αλλιως η κλασσικη συμβουλη να τρως φυτικες ινες.


Οντος περίπου αυτό κάνω που λες,και τρώω και πολύ λαίμαργα ρε γαμώτο.Τα καταπίνω  :01. Razz: 
Φυτικές ίνες παίρνω πολλές σχετικά...μαρούλι,μαύρο ψωμί...

----------


## Xefteris

Προσέθεσα διάφορα στη διατροφή μου μπας και ελέγξω την πείνα τις μέρες που δεν έχω προπόνηση, σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα ξεκούρασης της εβδομάδας οποτε θα δω πως θα πάει...
*
8:30*     3 - 4 κσ μούσλι σε άπαχο γάλα (βρώμη σκέτη με την καμία).

*11:30*   1 τόστ ολικής με λάιτ τυράκι και γαλοπούλα

*14:00*   2 μπιφτέκια και  φλ. ρύζι καστανό-σαλάτα με 1κ.σ. λάδι

*17:00*    Σαλάτα με κότα ψητή και ένα κ.γλ. λάδι

*19:00*    2 πορτοκάλια

*20:30*    3-4 κσ γιαούρτι 2%

----------


## Chris92

παλια που εκανα 6 γευματα τη μερα πεινουσα σεινεχεια..το καταπολεμουσα με 3 καφεδες τη μερα και ωρες εκτος σπιτιου.τωρα κανω 3 γευματα και εχω σωθει απ τη πεινα που ειχα τη μεγαλη.δοκιμασε το δε χανεις τιποτα

----------


## CapoFighter

> Προσέθεσα διάφορα στη διατροφή μου μπας και ελέγξω την πείνα τις μέρες που δεν έχω προπόνηση, σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα ξεκούρασης της εβδομάδας οποτε θα δω πως θα πάει...
> *
> 8:30*     3 - 4 κσ μούσλι σε άπαχο γάλα (βρώμη σκέτη με την καμία).
> 
> *11:30*   1 τόστ ολικής με λάιτ τυράκι και γαλοπούλα
> 
> *14:00*   2 μπιφτέκια και  φλ. ρύζι καστανό-σαλάτα με 1κ.σ. λάδι
> 
> *17:00*    Σαλάτα με κότα ψητή και ένα κ.γλ. λάδι
> ...


Αν αυτα σε καλυπτουν στη διατροφη σου οκ τοτε...Αλλα στις 19:00 γιατι μονο 2 πορτοκαλια. Μπορεις να βαλεις λιγα αυγουλακια μεσα στο γευμα σου αυτο. Κατι με πρωτεινη...μην το αφηνεις ετσι σκετο το πορτοκαλι!Κριμα ειναι. :03. Thumb up: 

 Επισης το last γευμα σου βαλε 200γρ γιαουρτι , τι 4κσ και 2,5 κ. γλυκου και 3 ψιχουλα ψωμι.    

Υ.Γ. Εκτος αν ολα αυτα που εχεις ειδη σε καλυπτουν στις ανακες σου.

----------


## Xefteris

> Αν αυτα σε καλυπτουν στη διατροφη σου οκ τοτε...Αλλα στις 19:00 γιατι μονο 2 πορτοκαλια. Μπορεις να βαλεις λιγα αυγουλακια μεσα στο γευμα σου αυτο. Κατι με πρωτεινη...μην το αφηνεις ετσι σκετο το πορτοκαλι!Κριμα ειναι.
> 
>  Επισης το last γευμα σου βαλε 200γρ γιαουρτι , τι 4κσ και 2,5 κ. γλυκου και 3 ψιχουλα ψωμι.    
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εκτος αν ολα αυτα που εχεις ειδη σε καλυπτουν στις ανακες σου.


Ναι φίλε έχεις πολύ δίκιο, θα προσθέσω και 2 ασπράδια να με πιασουν, ε τώρα τα ψίχουλα τι είναι ο κάβουρας τι είναι το ζουμί του. Χτες τα πράγματα ήταν υπό έλεγχο πολύ καλά και βοήθησε που ενίσχυσα το γεύμα των 17:00 με το κοτόπουλο ψητο και την σαλάτα. Ίδωμεν... Θα ζυγιστώ την Κυριακή και θα σας πω τα απότελέσματα αν έχασα τίποτε ή μπα. Μακάρι...

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Χθες μετά από αυτά που διάβασα παραπάνω κτλ,αποφάσισα να κάνω 3 γεύματα(+ την πρωτεϊνη στην προπ.) γιατί όσο και να διαβάζω οτι τα 6 γεύματα σε κάνουν να μην πεινάς,μάλλον το αντίθετο βλέπω σε μένα!Τα 3 γεύματα και με βολεύουν πολύ,και δεν ειμαι συνέχεια στην αναμονή για το επόμενο γεύμα!
Αυτό που με προβλιματίζει είναι αυτό με την απορόφηση της πρωτεϊνης (30 γρ),αλλά διαβάζω γενικά οτι πολλοί το δοκίμασαν και μακροχρόνια είχε πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα.Οπότε 3 γεύματα από δω και πέρα.

----------


## Xefteris

Λένε να τρώς κάθε 3 ώρες αλλά στις 3 εγώ έχω λυσσάξει στην πείνα και δαγκώνω τα κάγκελα, γκρρρρρ. Διαπίστωσα ότι ελέγχεται το θέμα με γεύμα γύρω τις 2.5 ώρες, εκεί στην δύσκολη ώρα κατα τις 17:00 18:00 δηλαδή να μην το αφήσεις και ξεφύγει και θεριέψει και ποιός κρατιέται μετα. Δηλαδή καταπολεμαω το πρόβλημα όταν γεννιεται και ελέγχεται.

Για να σε δούμε τι θα κανεις και εσύ με τα 3 γευματα Γιαννακο  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ηλία με λένε,μεγάλη ιστορία το πως προέκυψε το Γιαννης  :01. Razz: 
Παλιά,πριν κανα χρόνο ήμουν 101 κιλά.Έκανα δίαιτα τρόγωντας πρωϊνο 1000 θερμιδών,και μεσημεριανό άλλο τόσο και παραπάνω.Την υπόλοιπη μέρα τίποτα.Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πως το είχα βολευτεί!Βέβαια τότε δεν ήξερα οτι κατακρεουργώ τον οργανισμό  :01. Razz: 
Aλλά πραγματικά δεν πεινούσα καθόλου μετά το μεσημέρι.Συνηθίζει απίστευτα γρήγορα ο οργανισμόςΈτρωγα πολύ το πρωϊ,ακόμα περισσότερο το μεσημέρι και μετά τίποτα.Τώρα που έπρεπε να τρώω 6 γεύματα δυσκολευόμουν απίστευτα γιατί στην αναμονή πεινούσα συνέχεια!Τώρα με τα 3 πιστεύω πάλι να συνηθίσω.Καλή δύναμη και σε σένα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Xefteris

Εγώ συνήθως τις διακοπες το κάνω αυτό, το ξεφτιλίζω στο πρωινό, μιλάμε τα πάντα και γλυκά και αλμυρά και σαλάμια και μπέικον και νουτέλες, και πάω καπάκι για βραδυνό.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Eεε φαντάσου μια παρόμοια κατάσταση κι εγώ,σαβουροδιατροφή,πολύ λίπος...μερέντες,μπισκότα, υδρογονωμένα λίπη, μηδαμινή πρωτεΐνη,άχρηστα όλα και έχασα 30 κιλά.Βλακεία βέβαια γιατί τώρα παλεύω να διώξω αυτές τις συνήθειες.Τόσα χρόνια είχα κακομάθει και πλέον κατά καιρούς τα ζητάω...  :01. Unsure: 
Επίσης μια άλλη παρατήρηση είναι οτι ποτέ όσο και να διαβάζω για φυτικές ίνες και τον κορεσμό που δίνουν,δεν πα να φάω 1 κιλό μαρούλι και 1 κιλό βρώμη,κανονικά θα πεινάω μετά!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Xefteris

Εγώ δεν είμαι τόσο τυχερός όμως, συνήθως γυρίζω από τις διακοπες +4 κιλά  :01. Mr. Green: . Πρίν 3 χρόνια ήμουν 103-4 (ύψος 1.90) και μετά από πολύ κόπο έπεσα στα 92-93, τώρα είμαι 94 και φιλοδοξώ να πέσω στα 90 και βλέπουμε.

Όσο για τις ίνες εγώ τρώω το μούσλι το πρωί με άπαχο γάλα και δεν έχω παράπονο, με κρατάει. Όταν τρωω ψωμί  και βούτυρο με μαρμελάδα αργότερα με πιάνει λύσσα, ενω με το μούσλι είμαι πιο χαλαρος. Ενταξει θαύματα δεν γίνονται με τις ίνες άσε που έχουν τις γνωστες (αέριες) παρανέργειες

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Χαχαχαχα...ναι παλιά δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το θέμα,από τότε που άρχησα διατροφή πλούσια σε φυτικές ίνες,έχω και πλούσιο ακουστικό υλικό!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :01. Razz: 
Και εγώ επειδή τις διακοπές μου είμαι όλη μέρα θάλασσα,με πιάνει η χειρότερη ΛΎΣΣΑ που υπάρχει,θέλω να τρώω απίστευτα μεγάλες ποσότητες και τεράστια πείνα.Έτσι τρώω σαν μοσχάρι τα καλοκαίρια και παίρνωκι εγώ κιλά.Φέτος βέβαια θα το ρίξω στα γιαούρτια κτλ για να τρώω ποιοτικά τουλάχιστον.Θα κάνω και περισσότερο αερόβιο.

----------


## mono AEK

αρχιστε το τσιγαρο!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Xαχαχα,με την καμία όμως  :01. Razz:  :05. Weights:  :02. Shock:

----------


## nicknick

Δεν πρεπει να περιμενουμε να πεινασουμε για να φαμε... Γιατι τοτε χαθηκε το παιχνιδι, φτιαχνουμε ενα προγραμμα και αν δεν μασ αρκει προσθετουμε καποιο γευμα ακομα.. το οποιο το τρωμε πριν αρχισουμε να πειναμε..

Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο κανω και αν παλι δεν με καλυπτει πεταω φρουτα στην καταβοθρα μου μεχρι να τουμπανιασω!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Xefteris

*Και μία συμβουλή για πιο χορταστικά τόστακια.*

Μη φτιάγνετε τα τόστ σας με φωμί του τόστ αλλά με κανονικό ψωμι ολική αλέσεως με προζύμι. 
Είναι πιο βαρύ και συμπαγές και χορταίνεις πιο πολύ, 
άσε που τα ψωμια του τόστ έχουν πάει στο θεό, έλεος πια σε αυτη τη χώρα.

----------


## rey1989

παιδιά, εγω απο τότε που άρχισα να τρώω πολλά λαχανικά με το μεσημεριανό/βραδινό ξέχασα τι πάει να πει πείνα σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή.
Λάχανο (άβραστο γιατι βρασμένο ξεφεύγω και μπορω να φαω 2 κιλά ενω άβραστο τρώω μισο 1/4 του λάχανου  :01. Mr. Green: ), μπρόκολο , κουνουπίδι και σπάνια μαρούλι(μόνο στην κέτο βασικά) γιατι δεν με χορταίνει και θα του αλλάξω τα φώτα. :01. Mr. Green: 

αυτό βέβαια μαζι με ΠΟΛΛΑ μπαχαρικά (πάπρικα γλυκιά, καυτερή) , το φλομώνω λέμε !  :01. ROFL: 

κάντε δοκιμές να δειτε τι σας πιάνει και ψαχτείτε για τα παρακάτω...
1. Αν τρώτε αρκετές θερμίδες η είστε υπερβολικά κάτω
2. Μήπως τρώτε πολυ υδατάνθρακα
3. Μήπως τρωτε λίγα λαχανικά 
4. Μήπως δεν τρώτε αρκετά καλά λιπαρά (οσα χρειάζεστε) 




> Eεε φαντάσου μια παρόμοια κατάσταση κι εγώ,σαβουροδιατροφή,πολύ λίπος...μερέντες,μπισκότα, υδρογονωμένα λίπη, μηδαμινή πρωτεΐνη,άχρηστα όλα και έχασα 30 κιλά.Βλακεία βέβαια γιατί τώρα παλεύω να διώξω αυτές τις συνήθειες.Τόσα χρόνια είχα κακομάθει και πλέον κατά καιρούς τα ζητάω... 
> Επίσης μια άλλη παρατήρηση είναι οτι ποτέ όσο και να διαβάζω για φυτικές ίνες και τον κορεσμό που δίνουν,δεν πα να φάω 1 κιλό μαρούλι και *1 κιλό βρώμη,κανονικά θα πεινάω μετά!*


η βρώμη ειναι full υδατάνθρακας , λογικό να πεινάς γιατι ο υδ ανοίγει την όρεξη ανεξαρτήτως αν έχει και αρκετές φυτικές ίνες.  :01. Wink: 




> *Και μία συμβουλή για πιο χορταστικά τόστακια.*
> 
> Μη φτιάγνετε τα τόστ σας με φωμί του τόστ αλλά με κανονικό ψωμι ολική αλέσεως με προζύμι. 
> Είναι πιο βαρύ και συμπαγές και χορταίνεις πιο πολύ, 
> άσε που τα ψωμια του τόστ έχουν πάει στο θεό, έλεος πια σε αυτη τη χώρα.


*1.* Το κανονικό ψωμί ολικής ελπίζω να το φτιάχνεις μόνος σου η να το αγοράζεις συσκευασμένο γιατί οι φούρνοι βάζουν λιγο ολικής (ουτε 50%, αν θυμάμαι καλά ο νόμος του υποχρεώνει να βάζουν το λιγότερο 20-30% ολικής και αυτό κάνουν , βάζουν τόσο και το υπόλοιπο απο οτι άλλο έχουν γιατι τους συμφέρει οικονομικά) και οτι άλλο αλεύρι θα τους περισσέψει. 
*2.* Δοκίμασε να ζυγίσεις το ψωμι και την φέτα γιατι ασφαλώς δεν έχουν ίδια μακρο , η φέτα του τόστ μπορει να ειναι παράδειγμα 20γρ και του ψωμιού στο ίδιο μέγεθος 100γρ , γιαυτό ειναι πιο συμπαγές και σε πιάνει. (αν ταιριάζει στα μακρο σου βέβαια γιατί όχι ? απλά να μην ξεγελιέσαι οτι τρως τις ίδιες θερμίδες :01. Wink: )

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ρευ,με τα μικρά γευματάκια πεινάω περισσότερο από τα 3.Λαχανικά τρώω μαρούλι πολύ.Υδατάνθρακα γενικά σε φυσιολογικές ποσότητες(~50% θερμιδων),και λίπη περίπου 70-90γρ.

----------


## rey1989

δοκίμασε να φας λάχανο αντι για μαρούλι γιατι και εμένα δεν με χορταίνει και τόσο ... αλλα με λάχανο ήμουν κομπλέ.
μια καλη λυση πάντως για όταν πεινάς στο άκυρο ειναι να πιεις ενα καφεδάκι  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Xefteris

Παιδιά με την αύξηση του γεύματος των 17:00 τελικά γλύτωσα την λύσσα που με πιάνει αυτη την ώρα και το τρώω όταν μόλις αρχίζω να πεινάω αλλίως χάνω την μπάλα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα χάσω κιλά βέβαια αλλά αυτο θα σας το πω όταν ζυγιστώ την Κυριακή το πρωί. :01. Razz:

----------


## mono AEK

βαλε αφοβα οποτε πεινας πρασινα μηλα

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> δοκίμασε να φας λάχανο αντι για μαρούλι γιατι και εμένα δεν με χορταίνει και τόσο ... αλλα με λάχανο ήμουν κομπλέ.
> μια καλη λυση πάντως για όταν πεινάς στο άκυρο ειναι να πιεις ενα καφεδάκι


Εχω θεμα με την καφεϊνη αν πιω μετα το απογευμα...το βραδυ μετα δεν κοιμαμαι με τιποτα! :02. Shock: 
Οποτε πλακωνω τα χαμομιλια συνηθως.Θα δοκιμασω να τρωω και σκετο λαχανο.Το μαρουλι οτνος δεν με πιανει...με το λιπος νιωθω κορεσμο.Φυτικες ινες κτλ δεν βλεπω να κανουν δουλεια :/

----------


## Xefteris

Απογοήτευση  :01. Sad:  η πείνα καταπολεμήθει αλλά δεν έχασα γραμμάριο. 

Τι τραβάμε και εμείς οι μεσήλικες. Κόβω το ρύζι στο μεσημέρι και αντικαθιστώ το μούσλι με βρώμη (ξερναω) και κάνω και 40 λεπτά ελαφρό τρέξιμο στο 7 στον διάδρομο. Παρακάτω δεν πάει, πρέπει να πάω για λιποαναρόφηση, ααχαχαχα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Μήπως παίρνεις πολύ λίγες θερμίδες;Αν το κάνεις αυτό ο οργανισμός δεν χάνει λίπος γιατί υποσιτίζεσαι και προσπαθεί να σε κρατήσει "ατόφιο".Σε εμένα πάντος συνέβη κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει.Έκανα δίαιτα στις 2800 θερμίδες και είχα κολλήσει στα 74.Τώρα τρώω 3200++ και μερικές φορές με βγάζει και 73,5.Άλλες όμως με βγάζει 76,5!Μάλλον υγρά θα είναι...

----------


## Xefteris

> Μήπως παίρνεις πολύ λίγες θερμίδες;Αν το κάνεις αυτό ο οργανισμός δεν χάνει λίπος γιατί υποσιτίζεσαι και προσπαθεί να σε κρατήσει "ατόφιο".Σε εμένα πάντος συνέβη κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει.Έκανα δίαιτα στις 2800 θερμίδες και είχα κολλήσει στα 74.Τώρα τρώω 3200++ και μερικές φορές με βγάζει και 73,5.Άλλες όμως με βγάζει 76,5!Μάλλον υγρά θα είναι...


Αυτή την εβδομάδα αντιθέτως τις αύξησα και τίποτε. Έχε υπόψη σου ότι αν εχεις φάει υδατανθρακες κανουν κατακράτιση υγρων και δείχνουν "εικονικά" κιλά.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Κάθε μέρα έχω υδατάνθρακες.Άλλες περιόδους κρατάω ΠΟΛΛΑ υγρά,και άλλοτε όπως τώρα οχι.
Αυτο που με ανυσηχει ομως ειναι οτι παρολο που τρωω πολυ,νοιωθω πεινα.Βεβαια τελικα πιστευω οτι ειναι συναισθηματικη.Παλιά έκανα δίαιτα 1800 θερμιδών και ήμουν μια χαρα...πριν κανα χρόνο.Και τωρα με 3200+ πειναω και θελω περισσοτερο...ελπιζω με τον καιρο να το λυσω το προβλημα

----------

